# Best way to prevent swarms



## Freon11 (Aug 18, 2009)

I am a Backyard beekeeper with 4 hives ,Last year I had at least 6 swarms from my hives .What is the best way to attemp to control this .I have read about re-Queening as a first season Queen is less likely to swarm.Any other advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Graperunner (Mar 13, 2012)

This may help you.

http://bushfarms.com/beesexperiment.htm

Paul


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Here is more on swarm control:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesswarmcontrol.htm


----------

